# Ищу ноты (срочно)



## shvetka (7 Дек 2011)

Ищу ноты И.Яшкевич "Сонатина " (в старинном стиле).очень нужны 2 и 3 части. ПОМОГИТЕ!Поделитесь, пожалуйста. [email protected]


----------



## MAN (8 Дек 2011)

Вот: И. Яшкевич СОНАТИНА (в старинном стиле), но, похоже, здесь только часть I.


----------



## shvetka (8 Дек 2011)

большое спасибо, MAN, за беспокойство!К сожалению эта часть уже есть-надо оставшиеся части


----------



## Виктор Д. (3 Июн 2013)

MAN, а мне вот пригодились эти нотки. Мне как раз 1 часть нужна была.Спасибо!


----------



## Клара (4 Июн 2013)

У меня есть вся Сонатина (в 4-х частях), но в рукописном варианте. Если подойдёт, в ближайшее время отсканирую и отправлю


----------



## tatyanalogacheva (4 Июн 2013)

Клара, если не затруднит, отправьте и мне пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## Виктор Д. (5 Июн 2013)

Клара, пришлите, пожалуйста, и мне. Адрес- [email protected]


----------

